# Sogno lucido.



## giorgiocan (20 Agosto 2014)

Ci sono praticanti a bordo? Esperienze da condividere? Dite un po' la vostra, come per Gurdjeff!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ci sono praticanti a bordo? Esperienze da condividere? Dite un po' la vostra, come per Gurdjeff!


Non so..
A me sono sempre capitate certe cose...
Tipo sognare di andare a dormire...e di sognare nel sogno...
Quindi mi sveglio e mi dico...ahn stavo sognando...e invece sto ancora dormendo

Tra il 2003 e il 2005 ho fatto sogni ultra realistici che mi ricordo tutt'ora tipo quello in cui fui condotto da un medico e un frate a visitare i morti...
E di quei sogni mi sono sempre svegliato tutto ipersudato...

Infine mi è sempre capitato di sognare dei volti giganteschi su uno schermo che mi parlano
e il giorno dopo di incontrare queste persone...

Mi ricordo sempre i colori dei miei sogni
Sogno a colori...


----------



## spleen (20 Agosto 2014)

Sul sogno lucido ci devo pensare, devo frugare bene tra i ricordi.

Una cosa invece che reputo quasi inspiegabile è questa: Dopo aver progettato un lavoro particolarmente complesso, mi capita di "sognare" la notte della presenza di un errore, quasi qualcosa che si palesa tra le pieghe della mente, la mattina, dopo essere andato al lavoro ed aver controllato, effettivamente trovavo il problema che la "mente vigile" si era lasciata scappare.
Mi è successo diverse volte.


----------



## Nicka (21 Agosto 2014)

Ho guardato su wiki cosa si intendesse per sogno lucido...

Interessante!

Non so come si possa allenare, ma a me è capitato molte volte di capire di essere in un sogno e altrettante volte mi è capitato di svegliarmi e poi riprendere il sogno lì dove lo avevo interrotto...anche 2 o 3 volte...


----------



## feather (21 Agosto 2014)

Io invece, non ho mai capito perché, quasi mai mi sveglio ricordando il sogno che ho fatto. 
Che mi svegli con la coscienza di aver sognato qualcosa capiterà forse una volta ogni 2-3 anni.


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2014)

ma è un ossimoro


----------



## tullio (21 Agosto 2014)

Sogni lucidi mai, però mi capita che le fantasie con cui mi addormento si prolunghino nel sogno


----------



## tullio (21 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non so..
> Mi ricordo sempre i colori dei miei sogni
> Sogno a colori...


Hai mai percepito profumi nel sogno?


----------



## spleen (21 Agosto 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Hai mai percepito profumi nel sogno?


Bello il cappello come avatar!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Hai mai percepito profumi nel sogno?


A volte si
a volte no

Ma v'è da dire che nella vita reale
io ho sempre dato pochissimo peso alle sensazioni olfattive
Sono molto scarso in questo

Però fin da bambino sai
ho sempre sognato ad occhi aperti...


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi ricordo sempre i colori dei miei sogni
> Sogno a colori...


Sinestesia. Abbastanza comune tra i musicisti. Quelli con una marcia in più! 



spleen ha detto:


> Mi è successo diverse volte.


A me capita di "ripassare" alcune nozioni acquisite e, talvolta, migliorarle. Il più delle volte quando provo a mettere in pratica le intuizioni avute in sogno mi scontro con la realtà delle cose, ma alcune - rare - volte, arriva l'intuizione che forse, da sveglio, non avresti avuto.

Ma credo sia altra materia, rispetto ai sogni lucidi.



Nicka ha detto:


> Non so come si possa allenare,


Test di realtà, non so se sulla wiki ci siano degli esempi, ma sono le modalità con cui verificare se ci si trova in un sogno. E funzionano, eh.



feather ha detto:


> Io invece, non ho mai capito perché, quasi mai mi sveglio ricordando il sogno che ho fatto.
> Che mi svegli con la coscienza di aver sognato qualcosa capiterà forse una volta ogni 2-3 anni.


Potrei dire il contrario, ricordo moltissimi sogni al risveglio. Ma non so dirti da cosa dipenda questa capacità o la sua "assenza". Sicuramente lo stress che stai soffrendo in questo periodo non aiuta granchè, comunque.



Minerva ha detto:


> ma è un ossimoro


Apparentemente. Per sogno lucido si intende ciò che accade quando ti rendi conto di trovarti in un sogno, con la conseguente facoltà di pilotare il sogno medesimo. Anzi, il punto in oggetto è proprio la sperimentazione cosapevole di questo fenomeno.



tullio ha detto:


> Sogni lucidi mai, però mi capita che le fantasie con cui mi addormento si prolunghino nel sogno


Purtroppo questa non mi riesce! Suppogno che comunque nemmeno a te riesca "a comando".

A me è capitato almeno 3-4 volte. Il problema è che di solito quando ci si accorge di essere in sogno, si tende a svegliarsi. Anche la permanenza nel sogno, infatti, va allenata.

Si vendono addirittura degli apparecchi per allenarsi a questa esperienza, visto che le potenzialità legate allo "sfruttamento" consapevole del vissuto onirico sono enormi.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sinestesia. Abbastanza comune tra i musicisti. Quelli con una marcia in più!


E come la vedi questa?
Allora per esempio
facevo esperimenti

Prendevo cuffie e mi addormentavo con la ripetizione continua di un pezzo che dovevo imparare
poi al mattino passavo alla partitura e al pianoforte
ed era incredibile come insomma la musica era già nella mia testa...

Non sai poi quel che mi capita
se come stanotte mi addormento davanti alla tv...
Insomma io sogno e tutto il sonoro del sogno è ciò che danno alla tv...

Poi io ho un sonno molto leggero, tranne quando sogno...
Se sogno sono addormentato fisso...

Però ci sono alle volte sogni strani e ricorrenti
Esempio lavoro in officina e sono quasi dieci anni che non lavoro più in officina

Oppure sogno di quando ero in collegio

Ma quello più ricorrente è la maturità...
Il giorno degli orali...


----------



## giorgiocan (22 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E come la vedi questa?
> 
> Ma quello più ricorrente è la maturità...
> Il giorno degli orali...


Sull'apprendimento notturno le teorie sono molte e contrastanti. C'è chi dice sia una bufala e chi ci prepara le tesi di laurea. Io posso dirti di aver compreso alcuni brani nel momento in cui ascoltavo una registrazione senza porre attenzione alla partitura, ma ascoltando (o immaginando) come l'esecutore si muovesse sullo strumento. Compresi respirazione e quei piccolissimi fruscii, che in alcuni casi sono considerati imperfezioni, che però capita ancora di sentire nelle registrazioni in ambienti con un'ottima acustica naturale, soprattutto se parliamo di strumenti a corda.

Poi, ho anche io ancora gli incubi del liceo, ma quella è tutta un'altra storia!!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sull'apprendimento notturno le teorie sono molte e contrastanti. C'è chi dice sia una bufala e chi ci prepara le tesi di laurea. Io posso dirti di aver compreso alcuni brani nel momento in cui ascoltavo una registrazione senza porre attenzione alla partitura, ma ascoltando (o immaginando) come l'esecutore si muovesse sullo strumento. Compresi respirazione e quei piccolissimi fruscii, che in alcuni casi sono considerati imperfezioni, che però capita ancora di sentire nelle registrazioni in ambienti con un'ottima acustica naturale, soprattutto se parliamo di strumenti a corda.
> 
> Poi, ho anche io ancora gli incubi del liceo, ma quella è tutta un'altra storia!!


Ma suoni anche tu?


----------



## tullio (23 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A volte si a volte no. Ma v'è da dire che nella vita reale io ho sempre dato pochissimo peso alle sensazioni olfattive Sono molto scarso in questo. Però fin da bambino sai ho sempre sognato ad occhi aperti...


Le sensazioni olfattive nei sogni sono molto rare e proprio per questo significative. Aiutano molto a dare un senso ai sogni. A me capita rarissimamente, tipo da contare sulle dita di una mano. Attento a sottovalutare il fenomeno olfattivo: credo che tutti siamo portati a sottovalutarlo coscientemente, perché meno importante dal punto di vista della sopravvivenza rispetto agli altri sensi, tuttavia continua ad avere un ruolo decisivo: pensa se devi fare un pic nic davanti ai bagni oppure alla differenza di farti passare accanto una bella donna o una bella donna profumata...




giorgiocan ha detto:


> Purtroppo questa [prolungare nel sogno la fantasia] non mi riesce! Suppogno che comunque nemmeno a te riesca "a comando".


No, naturlmente no. A comando nemmeno a pensarci. Avviene spontaneamente. Immagino sia connesso con il fatto che quelle fantasie sono, in un modo o nell'altro, decisive per la mia vita in quei momenti.


----------



## Apollonia (23 Agosto 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Io invece, non ho mai capito perché, quasi mai mi sveglio ricordando il sogno che ho fatto.
> Che mi svegli con la coscienza di aver sognato qualcosa capiterà forse una volta ogni 2-3 anni.


Anch'io!
Pare che però sia un non volersi mettere in contatto con la parte più profonda di noi stessi.
Ultimamente faccio sogni che ricordo, più spesso che nel passato. Forse perché faccio psicoterapia e qualcosa si sta muovendo...


----------



## giorgiocan (23 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma suoni anche tu?


Eh, conte...son fermo da anni!! 
Dopo il violino in Conservatorio mi sono appassionato di etnomusicologia, ma mi sono reso conto che avevo bisogno di troppo tempo, e siccome - parlo per esperienza reale - l'insegnamento non fa proprio per me, e quello che volevo fare di lavoro già lo faccio, ho deciso di smettere per un po' e aspettare che il richiamo tornasse abbastanza forte da non potergli più resistere. E mi sa che manca poco!!


----------



## spleen (23 Agosto 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> A me capita di "ripassare" alcune nozioni acquisite e, talvolta, migliorarle. Il più delle volte quando provo a mettere in pratica le intuizioni avute in sogno mi scontro con la realtà delle cose, ma alcune - rare - volte, arriva l'intuizione che forse, da sveglio, non avresti avuto.
> 
> *Ma credo sia altra materia, rispetto ai sogni lucidi*.


Già, credo attenga più alla sfera della creatività subconscia.


----------



## Nicka (23 Agosto 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sull'apprendimento notturno le teorie sono molte e contrastanti. C'è chi dice sia una bufala e chi ci prepara le tesi di laurea. Io posso dirti di aver compreso alcuni brani nel momento in cui ascoltavo una registrazione senza porre attenzione alla partitura, ma ascoltando (o immaginando) come l'esecutore si muovesse sullo strumento. Compresi respirazione e quei piccolissimi fruscii, che in alcuni casi sono considerati imperfezioni, che però capita ancora di sentire nelle registrazioni in ambienti con un'ottima acustica naturale, soprattutto se parliamo di strumenti a corda.
> 
> Poi, ho anche io ancora gli incubi del liceo, ma quella è tutta un'altra storia!!


Ho sempre sentito parlare dell'apprendimento di un'altra lingua nel sonno...e mi sono sempre detta che dovrei provare...:mrgreen: tanto provare non costa nulla!


----------



## Nicka (23 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Anch'io!
> Pare che però sia un non volersi mettere in contatto con la parte più profonda di noi stessi.
> Ultimamente faccio sogni che ricordo, più spesso che nel passato. Forse perché faccio psicoterapia e qualcosa si sta muovendo...


Io al contrario invece li ricordo praticamente sempre...quasi ogni mattina mi sveglio con il sogno impresso nel cervello.

A volte mi è capitato di svegliarmi sorridendo, una volta mi sono svegliata con le lacrime agli occhi perchè era un sogno molto commovente, le volte in cui mi rendo più conto di essere in un sogno sono gli incubi.
Ci sono sogni che a distanza di anni e anni ricordo molto molto bene.
E di solito quelli che ricordo così bene negli anni sono tutti sogni a colori, ma non colori come se li vedessimo...è come se tutti i colori fossero molto sbiaditi, tranne uno molto acceso su alcuni particolari.

In uno ero ferma in fila all'aeroporto e avevo un vestitino estivo giallo, tutto sui toni del grigio intorno e quel vestito che spiccava.
In un altro c'era un autobus nell'incrocio sotto casa mia, tutto grigio intorno e questo arancione che prendeva tutta la scena.
In un altro stanza di ospedale, tutto sul grigio e un telo verde sul lettino.

Questa cosa mi ha sempre colpita, ma non mi sono mai informata...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Eh, conte...son fermo da anni!!
> Dopo il violino in Conservatorio mi sono appassionato di etnomusicologia, ma mi sono reso conto che avevo bisogno di troppo tempo, e siccome - parlo per esperienza reale - l'insegnamento non fa proprio per me, e quello che volevo fare di lavoro già lo faccio, ho deciso di smettere per un po' e aspettare che il richiamo tornasse abbastanza forte da non potergli più resistere. E mi sa che manca poco!!


Cavoli
Allora per l'etno
sicuramente avrai letto i testi di Roberto Leydi...
L'altra musica...

Sai che io reputo il violino lo strumento più difficile in assoluto?

Vero l'organo è estremamente complesso, ma chi crea il suono è l'organaro e non certo l'organista...

Invece il violinista deve creare il suono
e i bravi violinisti hanno un orecchio eccellente...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho sempre sentito parlare dell'apprendimento di un'altra lingua nel sonno...e mi sono sempre detta che dovrei provare...:mrgreen: tanto provare non costa nulla!


Beh se hai il satellite metti canali stranieri e ci dormi su...
Io ho provato con al jazzira
al mattino dicevo salam, salam...

Poi ho mangiato un panino con il salame e mi è passata...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (23 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh se hai il satellite metti canali stranieri e ci dormi su...
> Io ho provato con al jazzira
> al mattino dicevo salam, salam...
> 
> Poi ho mangiato un panino con il salame e mi è passata...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tullio (24 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ci sono sogni che a distanza di anni e anni ricordo molto molto bene.
> E di solito quelli che ricordo così bene negli anni sono tutti sogni a colori, ma non colori come se li vedessimo...è come se tutti i colori fossero molto sbiaditi, tranne uno molto acceso su alcuni particolari.
> 
> In uno ero ferma in fila all'aeroporto e avevo un vestitino estivo giallo, tutto sui toni del grigio intorno e quel vestito che spiccava.
> ...


In realtà la nostra mente si sforza di codificare i sogni nel ricordarli e, in qualche modo, li trasforma, cosicché è possibile che, nel tempo, il sogno (il ricordo del sogno) si trasformi senza che ce ne avvertiamo. Tuttavia questa "azione" sul sogno avviene proprio perché _quel_ sogno era per noi significativo.
Interessante la cosa dei colori con uno marcato e gli altri sfumati. Immagino dipenda dalla volontà di "marcare" un elemento come rilevante rispetto al resto (o diminuire il valore del resto rispetto al quell'elemento). Sarebbe interessante ricostruire il contesto del tuo vissuto in quei giorni. Sarebbe anche da capire se il colore marca un fenomeno caratterizzandolo o se, al contrario, sia un fenomeno a marcare un colore per caratterizzarlo. Lo sfondo era sempre grigio? Domandandotelo bruscamente, cosa associ al giallo, all'arancione o al verde? Oppure: cosa all'aeroporto o all'autobus? Interessante che la tonalità giallo-arancione, in fondo simile, sia collegata a segno rappresentanti il viaggio o il movimento.


----------



## Nicka (24 Agosto 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> In realtà la nostra mente si sforza di codificare i sogni nel ricordarli e, in qualche modo, li trasforma, cosicché è possibile che, nel tempo, il sogno (il ricordo del sogno) si trasformi senza che ce ne avvertiamo. Tuttavia questa "azione" sul sogno avviene proprio perché _quel_ sogno era per noi significativo.
> Interessante la cosa dei colori con uno marcato e gli altri sfumati. Immagino dipenda dalla volontà di "marcare" un elemento come rilevante rispetto al resto (o diminuire il valore del resto rispetto al quell'elemento). Sarebbe interessante ricostruire il contesto del tuo vissuto in quei giorni. Sarebbe anche da capire se il colore marca un fenomeno caratterizzandolo o se, al contrario, sia un fenomeno a marcare un colore per caratterizzarlo. Lo sfondo era sempre grigio? Domandandotelo bruscamente, cosa associ al giallo, all'arancione o al verde? Oppure: cosa all'aeroporto o all'autobus? Interessante che la tonalità giallo-arancione, in fondo simile, sia collegata a segno rappresentanti il viaggio o il movimento.


Cercando di farci caso stamattina mi sono svegliata e mi sono annotata che nel sogno di stanotte c'era mia madre che prendeva due dolci, erano sulle tonalità del rosa e del rosso...
Nel sogno c'era una mia ex compagna di scuola, ne avevo viste le foto su FB ieri mattina, salivo su un ascensore per andare al lavoro...cliccavo il piano 11, ma invece di salire scendeva.
Poi andavo in una specie di spiaggia piena di gente e aspettavamo un attacco alieno...:mrgreen:
Mi sono resa conto che i colori ci sono, ma in testa mi rimane un colore che sovrasta gli altri. E mi rimane sia a caldo che successivamente, inevitabile che gli altri si sfumino nel corso della giornata...

Purtroppo non ti so ricostruire il contesto degli altri perchè ti parlo davvero di molti anni fa e non li saprei ricollocare...

Mi piace l'idea di fermarmi su un colore per diminuire il valore di quello che succedeva nel sogno perchè in tutti e 3 i sogni che ho riportato succedeva qualcosa di brutto...


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> In realtà la nostra mente si sforza di codificare i sogni nel ricordarli e, in qualche modo, li trasforma, cosicché è possibile che, nel tempo, il sogno (il ricordo del sogno) si trasformi senza che ce ne avvertiamo. Tuttavia questa "azione" sul sogno avviene proprio perché _quel_ sogno era per noi significativo.
> Interessante la cosa dei colori con uno marcato e gli altri sfumati. Immagino dipenda dalla volontà di "marcare" un elemento come rilevante rispetto al resto (o diminuire il valore del resto rispetto al quell'elemento). Sarebbe interessante ricostruire il contesto del tuo vissuto in quei giorni. Sarebbe anche da capire se il colore marca un fenomeno caratterizzandolo o se, al contrario, sia un fenomeno a marcare un colore per caratterizzarlo. Lo sfondo era sempre grigio? Domandandotelo bruscamente, cosa associ al giallo, all'arancione o al verde? Oppure: cosa all'aeroporto o all'autobus? Interessante che la tonalità giallo-arancione, in fondo simile, sia collegata a segno rappresentanti il viaggio o il movimento.


Nei miei colori...
NOn sono naturali
sovente mi sogno cielo verde...
Stanotte stavo redigendo in sogno un saggio sull'inutilità del vivere per l'uomo senza speranze...


----------



## tullio (24 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> sovente mi sogno cielo verde...
> Stanotte stavo redigendo in sogno un saggio sull'inutilità del vivere per l'uomo senza speranze...


hehehehehe... di la verità...che fumavi ieri sera? :carneval:


----------



## tullio (24 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Cercando di farci caso stamattina mi sono svegliata e mi sono annotata che nel sogno di stanotte c'era mia madre che prendeva due dolci, erano sulle tonalità del rosa e del rosso...
> Nel sogno c'era una mia ex compagna di scuola, ne avevo viste le foto su FB ieri mattina, salivo su un ascensore per andare al lavoro...cliccavo il piano 11, ma invece di salire scendeva.
> Poi andavo in una specie di spiaggia piena di gente e aspettavamo un attacco alieno...:mrgreen:
> Mi sono resa conto che i colori ci sono, ma in testa mi rimane un colore che sovrasta gli altri. E mi rimane sia a caldo che successivamente, inevitabile che gli altri si sfumino nel corso della giornata...
> ...



Tua madre, i dolci, il rosa e il rosso, una ex amica, l'ascensore e il numero 11 che non arriva (11 settembre?), lo scendere senza raggiungere il lavoro, la spiaggia, la folla, gli alieni... un mucchio di segnali. Come è finita? E' arrivato l'attacco? Tua mamma è viva? quest'amica quanto è amica? Come era l'attesa degli alieni? che dolci erano?...e via di seguito. Un mucchio di segnali che sono da incastrare. Prova a ricostruire cosa sono i tuoi giorni in questo periodo. Sei in vacanza (magari su una spiaggia)? Il lavoro ti piace?

IL fatto che un sogno finisca male di per sè non è significativo: intendo che finire bene o finire male non ha necessariamente a che vedere con i significati che si possono celare in un sogno.


----------



## Nicka (24 Agosto 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Tua madre, i dolci, il rosa e il rosso, una ex amica, l'ascensore e il numero 11 che non arriva (11 settembre?), lo scendere senza raggiungere il lavoro, la spiaggia, la folla, gli alieni... un mucchio di segnali. Come è finita? E' arrivato l'attacco? Tua mamma è viva? quest'amica quanto è amica? Come era l'attesa degli alieni? che dolci erano?...e via di seguito. Un mucchio di segnali che sono da incastrare. Prova a ricostruire cosa sono i tuoi giorni in questo periodo. Sei in vacanza (magari su una spiaggia)? Il lavoro ti piace?
> 
> IL fatto che un sogno finisca male di per sè non è significativo: intendo che finire bene o finire male non ha necessariamente a che vedere con i significati che si possono celare in un sogno.


Eh, mi sono svegliata!  Non so come sia finita! Spesso i miei sogni sono incompleti...
I dolci erano 2 torte e mia madre è viva, la mia "amica" è una ex compagna di classe delle superiori che non frequento nemmeno più, ma forse è finita nel sogno perchè ce l'ho su FB e ieri ha pubblicato delle foto che ho visto, quindi probabile che fosse nel sogno per quel motivo...l'attesa era fondamentalmente tranquilla, eravamo tutti seduti in spiaggia e ci scherzavamo anche sopra, pure se questi alieni non sembravano così pacifici...
Nessuna vacanza e il lavoro ricomincia a pieno ritmo domani e non posso di certo dire che mi entusiasmi...
Sull'11 proprio non saprei dire...

Sarebbe davvero affascinante approfondire il mondo dei sogni, soprattutto considerando che la mia attività onirica è sempre in fermento e le volte che non ricordo i sogni sono perchè probabilmente sono talmente stanca che crollo come morta...altrimenti i sogni sono sempre presenti e abbastanza vividi...

Mi piacerebbe vedere sta cosa dei sogni lucidi, vorrei vedere che succede coi sogni che faccio!


----------



## Apollonia (24 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io al contrario invece li ricordo praticamente sempre...quasi ogni mattina mi sveglio con il sogno impresso nel cervello.
> 
> A volte mi è capitato di svegliarmi sorridendo, una volta mi sono svegliata con le lacrime agli occhi perchè era un sogno molto commovente, le volte in cui mi rendo più conto di essere in un sogno sono gli incubi.
> Ci sono sogni che a distanza di anni e anni ricordo molto molto bene.
> ...


Sai che ci sono psicologi specializzati nei sogni? 
Ho un amico che è andato per parecchio tempo a farsi analizzare i sogni.
I tuoi, comunque, mi sembra abbiano un preciso significato, soprattutto per quanto riguarda i colori.


----------



## Nicka (24 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sai che ci sono psicologi specializzati nei sogni?
> Ho un amico che è andato per parecchio tempo a farsi analizzare i sogni.
> I tuoi, comunque, mi sembra abbiano un preciso significato, soprattutto per quanto riguarda i colori.


Sì sì lo so, ma con tutto il rispetto che ho per chi si affida agli psicologi io tenderei a rimanerne fuori! 
Preferisco informarmi da sola e, se non dovessi riuscire, penso che vivrò allo stesso modo...è un argomento di semplice conversazione per me... 
Ah, preciso nel caso sembrassi un po' ostica sull'argomento, io dallo psicologo ci sono stata in passato e ne conosco attualmente...non mi sono mai trovata bene.
Forse dovrei andare da uno psicologo per capire che ho contro gli psicologi...:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ci sono praticanti a bordo? Esperienze da condividere? Dite un po' la vostra, come per Gurdjeff!


avevo letto qualcosa di Castaneda e Jodorowski sull'argomento e sugli esercizi... ma tutto troppo faticoso, sono pigro :singleeye: e poi, almeno quando dormo voglio riposarmi non lavorare


----------



## giorgiocan (24 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cavoli
> Allora per l'etno
> sicuramente avrai letto i testi di Roberto Leydi...
> L'altra musica...
> ...


Beh, Leydi è quasi uno storico della musica popolare, uno che ci ha messo una passione infinita. A me però interessavano le cose difficili! Ho studiato musica indiana, per quel che son riuscito anche medio ed estremo orientale, ho giocato con la musica turca e del maghreb, ma non ho certo disdegnato la celtica di qualsiasi geografia! Insomma, ai tempi mi sono dato parecchio da fare!

Sul violino, beh, non voglio fare lo splendido, ma metti insieme il lavoro sulla qualità del suono che va avanti per tutta la vita, la difficoltà tecnica media del repertorio canonico nonchè la vastità del medesimo...e concordo con te! Non si può suonare decentemente il violino se non si è fortemente motivati. Per contro, come dici tu, te ne viene un ottimo orecchio e la predisposizione a esplorare con relativa facilità quasi qualsiasi bagaglio strumentale ti venga in mente.


----------



## giorgiocan (24 Agosto 2014)

Apollonia ha detto:


> Sai che ci sono psicologi specializzati nei sogni?
> Ho un amico che è andato per parecchio tempo a farsi analizzare i sogni.
> I tuoi, comunque, mi sembra abbiano un preciso significato, soprattutto per quanto riguarda i colori.


In analisi, sui sogni lavoriamo molto. Ci sono però due piani (e in questo rispondo anche a Tullio): uno simbolico e l'altro "meccanico"; e quest'ultimo che interessa chi sperimenta il sogno lucido, in quanto è quello legato alla determinazione e al riconoscimento del sogno.


----------



## giorgiocan (24 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> avevo letto qualcosa di Castaneda e Jodorowski sull'argomento e sugli esercizi... ma tutto troppo faticoso, sono pigro :singleeye: e poi, almeno quando dormo voglio riposarmi non lavorare


Jodorowsky l'ho letto anch'io. Ho anche visto alcune delle sue produzioni cinematografiche che, personalissima opinione, mi sento di sconsigliare a chiunque!! 

Vero, uno dei problemi iniziali è che prendere pratica con la cosa è parecchio difficile. Qualcosa però mi dice che si venga ampiamente ripagati.


----------



## Apollonia (24 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sì sì lo so, ma con tutto il rispetto che ho per chi si affida agli psicologi io tenderei a rimanerne fuori!
> Preferisco informarmi da sola e, se non dovessi riuscire, penso che vivrò allo stesso modo...è un argomento di semplice conversazione per me...
> Ah, preciso nel caso sembrassi un po' ostica sull'argomento, io dallo psicologo ci sono stata in passato e ne conosco attualmente...non mi sono mai trovata bene.
> Forse dovrei andare da uno psicologo per capire che ho contro gli psicologi...:carneval:


No, no, mica ti ci volevo mandare! Era solo per informare: io prima di sapere di questo amico, non sapevo che ci fossero quelli specializzati nei sogni.
Mi dispiace che tu non ti sia trovata bene dallo psicologo. L'unica cosa che so è che, e lo dicono anche loro, se non ci si trova bene, è meglio cambiare, perchè si deve creare una sorta di feeling fra terapeuta e paziente.


----------



## Apollonia (24 Agosto 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> In analisi, sui sogni lavoriamo molto. Ci sono però due piani (e in questo rispondo anche a Tullio): uno simbolico e l'altro "meccanico"; e quest'ultimo che interessa chi sperimenta il sogno lucido, in quanto è quello legato alla determinazione e al riconoscimento del sogno.


Grazie per la spiegazione!
Anch'io lavoro sui sogni con la psico, quando li faccio e poi li racconto!


----------



## tullio (24 Agosto 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ci sono però due piani (e in questo rispondo anche a Tullio): uno simbolico e l'altro "*meccanico*"; e quest'ultimo che interessa chi sperimenta il sogno lucido, in quanto è quello legato alla determinazione e al riconoscimento del sogno.



"meccanico"? Perché lo definisci così? Intendi fisiologico?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Beh, Leydi è quasi uno storico della musica popolare, uno che ci ha messo una passione infinita. A me però interessavano le cose difficili! Ho studiato musica indiana, per quel che son riuscito anche medio ed estremo orientale, ho giocato con la musica turca e del maghreb, ma non ho certo disdegnato la celtica di qualsiasi geografia! Insomma, ai tempi mi sono dato parecchio da fare!
> 
> Sul violino, beh, non voglio fare lo splendido, ma metti insieme il lavoro sulla qualità del suono che va avanti per tutta la vita, la difficoltà tecnica media del repertorio canonico nonchè la vastità del medesimo...e concordo con te! Non si può suonare decentemente il violino se non si è fortemente motivati. Per contro, come dici tu, te ne viene un ottimo orecchio e la predisposizione a esplorare con relativa facilità quasi qualsiasi bagaglio strumentale ti venga in mente.


Cavoli tanto di cappello...
QUindi tu hai pratica anche con i quarti di tono eh?

Ma tuo violinista preferito?
Per me due sono nel cuore: Szering e Milstein...

Spece per Bach...

E sto preludio qui...
In tutta la musica per violino sento un Bach che dialoga con sè stesso in una solitudine immensa
Quella dei geni...

[video=youtube;cg8m-UA1W4A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cg8m-UA1W4A[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (24 Agosto 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Beh, Leydi è quasi uno storico della musica popolare, uno che ci ha messo una passione infinita. A me però interessavano le cose difficili! Ho studiato musica indiana, per quel che son riuscito anche medio ed estremo orientale, ho giocato con la musica turca e del maghreb, ma non ho certo disdegnato la celtica di qualsiasi geografia! Insomma, ai tempi mi sono dato parecchio da fare!
> 
> Sul violino, beh, non voglio fare lo splendido, ma metti insieme il lavoro sulla qualità del suono che va avanti per tutta la vita, la difficoltà tecnica media del repertorio canonico nonchè la vastità del medesimo...e concordo con te! Non si può suonare decentemente il violino se non si è fortemente motivati. Per contro, come dici tu, te ne viene un ottimo orecchio e la predisposizione a esplorare con relativa facilità quasi qualsiasi bagaglio strumentale ti venga in mente.


Ultimo concerto 82 anni...
Milstein non aveva paura di niente...

[video=youtube;6pOfAv9gQzs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pOfAv9gQzs[/video]


----------



## Nobody (24 Agosto 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Jodorowsky l'ho letto anch'io.* Ho anche visto alcune delle sue produzioni cinematografiche che, personalissima opinione, mi sento di sconsigliare a chiunque!*!
> 
> Vero, uno dei problemi iniziali è che prendere pratica con la cosa è parecchio difficile. Qualcosa però mi dice che si venga ampiamente ripagati.


ahahahahah viste anch'io e concordo con te  però mi sento di consigliare a chiunque la lettura de "La danza della realtà"


----------



## giorgiocan (24 Agosto 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> "meccanico"? Perché lo definisci così? Intendi fisiologico?


No, mi riferisco proprio alla "fisica dei sogni". A tutta quella serie di azioni o fenomeni che non sono riproducibili (come le conosciamo e coi risultati che ci aspetteremmo) in sogno, e che quindi "rivelano" il sogno.

Esistono addirittura dei paradossi (dovuti al conflitto interiore) in cui incorre chi sia alle prime armi col sogno lucido, quando comincia a "manovrare". Ma non ho le competenze per inoltrarmi in quest'ultimo argomento.


----------



## giorgiocan (24 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cavoli tanto di cappello...
> QUindi tu hai pratica anche con i quarti di tono eh?


Con i quarti, benchè mi ci fossi trovato impigliato, tecnicamente parlando, anche col violino, ho un rapporto abbastanza orrendo. Ai tempi mi ero procurato un saz (hai presente la baglama?), in modo da avere le tacche già messe giù sul quarto e capirne le sonorità. Ma ne sono uscito abbastanza deluso.

Poi, più in là mi è capitato di prendere in mano anche il sitàr, che ad avere un'adeguata educazione all'ascolto ti porta a frazioni di tono anche più piccole (c'è chi dice al settimo di tono, ma onestamente non saprei se metterci la mano sul fuoco).

In ogni caso, il mio strumento preferito per giocare con le frazioni di tono rimane l'oud (che io utilizzo in maniera volutamente impropria, ma che per me ha una voce impareggiabile).

[video=youtube;vAgaWiTNXJ8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAgaWiTNXJ8[/video]



> Ma tuo violinista preferito?
> Per me due sono nel cuore: Szering e Milstein...


Sperando di non deluderti per la banalità: Shlomo Mintz. Ma soprattutto perchè suonava i Capricci come nessun coreano li ha mai suonati!


----------



## Lucrezia (31 Agosto 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahahah viste anch'io e concordo con te  però mi sento di consigliare a chiunque la lettura de "La danza della realtà"


Felice di trovare "jodorowskyani" nel forum :-D

Sogni lucidi sì, da quando ero alle elementari, inizialmente come forma di sopravvivenza (ovvero, siccome facevo incubi in continuazione, mi sono cominciata ad attrezzare per "sconfiggerli")
Però mi sa che son pigra, perchè raramente ho sfruttato la possibilità per fare cose interessanti in sogno. Quasi sempre mi limito a modellare il sogno e le azioni dei personaggi al suo interno, per difendermi appunto dagli incubi. Che è pure stupido visto che ho notato che poi, se non mi difendo affatto, va tutto bene comunque, anzi forse anche meglio


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Settembre 2014)

Lucrezia2lavendetta ha detto:


> Felice di trovare "jodorowskyani" nel forum :-D
> 
> Sogni lucidi sì, da quando ero alle elementari, inizialmente come forma di sopravvivenza (ovvero, siccome facevo incubi in continuazione, mi sono cominciata ad attrezzare per "sconfiggerli")
> Però mi sa che son pigra, perchè raramente ho sfruttato la possibilità per fare cose interessanti in sogno. Quasi sempre mi limito a modellare il sogno e le azioni dei personaggi al suo interno, per difendermi appunto dagli incubi. Che è pure stupido visto che ho notato che poi, se non mi difendo affatto, va tutto bene comunque, anzi forse anche meglio


Allora vorrei farti una domanda sul "metodo". Esegui test di realtà in sogno, per prendere consapevolezza e cominciare a modellare? Hai preso prima l'abitudine di fare test di realtà nella veglia per riuscire ad eseguirli in sogno?


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2014)

Lucrezia2lavendetta ha detto:


> Felice di trovare "jodorowskyani" nel forum :-D
> 
> Sogni lucidi sì, da quando ero alle elementari, inizialmente come forma di sopravvivenza (ovvero, siccome facevo incubi in continuazione, mi sono cominciata ad attrezzare per "sconfiggerli")
> Però mi sa che son pigra, perchè raramente ho sfruttato la possibilità per fare cose interessanti in sogno. *Quasi sempre mi limito a modellare il sogno e le azioni dei personaggi al suo interno,* per difendermi appunto dagli incubi. Che è pure stupido visto che ho notato che poi, se non mi difendo affatto, va tutto bene comunque, anzi forse anche meglio


hai detto niente... complimenti!
Ho provato, ma è davvero faticoso.


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ci sono praticanti a bordo? Esperienze da condividere? Dite un po' la vostra, come per Gurdjeff!


Vale anche quello col lipglosss? 

Che cacchio è?


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Settembre 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Vale anche quello col lipglosss?
> 
> Che cacchio è?


"Non è difficile, con Google!" [cit.]

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onironautica


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> "Non è difficile, con Google!" [cit.]
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onironautica


No, non apro link sospetti...l'ultima volta ho aperto una roba...no, no... :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## giorgiocan (2 Settembre 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> No, non apro link sospetti...l'ultima volta ho aperto una roba...no, no... :unhappy::unhappy:


Wikipedia è per te sospetto?


----------



## Dalida (3 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Apparentemente. Per sogno lucido si intende ciò che accade quando ti rendi conto di trovarti in un sogno, con la conseguente facoltà di pilotare il sogno medesimo. Anzi, il punto in oggetto è proprio la sperimentazione cosapevole di questo fenomeno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma come si fa?
io soffro spesso di allucinazioni ipnagogiche con annesse paralisi, mi sveglio spaventatissima.


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma come si fa?
> io soffro spesso di allucinazioni ipnagogiche con annesse paralisi, mi sveglio spaventatissima.


Ci sono molte tecniche, se cerchi trovi addirittura interi siti dedicati all'argomento.
Però la "paralisi del sonno" è una cosa completamente diversa: il fenomeno è naturale e legato al ciclo del sonno, in realtà è così per tutti. Qui ne parlano e danno indicazioni utili, ma suppongo tu sappia già tutto: http://it.wikihow.com/Affrontare-la-Paralisi-del-Sonno


----------



## Dalida (3 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ci sono molte tecniche, se cerchi trovi addirittura interi siti dedicati all'argomento.
> Però la "paralisi del sonno" è una cosa completamente diversa: il fenomeno è naturale e legato al ciclo del sonno, in realtà è così per tutti. Qui ne parlano e danno indicazioni utili, ma suppongo tu sappia già tutto: http://it.wikihow.com/Affrontare-la-Paralisi-del-Sonno



sì, ho letto molto, ho anche messo in pratica qualche consiglio e adesso mi capita più raramente.
però ti assicuro che l'allucinazione ipnagogica è davvero spaventosa. oltre che visiva a volte è anche uditiva. è tutto estremamente vivido, reale, tanto che vorresti saltare dal letto e non puoi. una volta, terrorizzata da un bambino che poi era semplicemente il comodino, mi buttai letteralmente a terra.


----------



## giorgiocan (3 Settembre 2014)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, ho letto molto, ho anche messo in pratica qualche consiglio e adesso mi capita più raramente.
> però ti assicuro che l'allucinazione ipnagogica è davvero spaventosa. oltre che visiva a volte è anche uditiva. è tutto estremamente vivido, reale, tanto che vorresti saltare dal letto e non puoi. una volta, terrorizzata da un bambino che poi era semplicemente il comodino, mi buttai letteralmente a terra.


Ti credo, ho letto testimonianze veramente incredibili. Per fortuna non mi è mai capitato nulla di così estremo.

Sai che c'è chi sostiene che ci sia principalmente questo fenomeno dietro i racconti di chi asserisce di essere stato rapito dagli alieni e sottoposto a terrificanti esperimenti? Secondo me è plausibilissimo!


----------



## Dalida (3 Settembre 2014)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ti credo, ho letto testimonianze veramente incredibili. Per fortuna non mi è mai capitato nulla di così estremo.
> 
> Sai che c'è chi sostiene che ci sia principalmente questo fenomeno dietro i racconti di chi asserisce di essere stato rapito dagli alieni e sottoposto a terrificanti esperimenti? Secondo me è plausibilissimo!





sicuramente è più plausibile di un vero rapimento alieno [anche se I want to believe! ].
per la mia esperienza, l'allucinazione dura non più di due o tre minuti, inclusa la paralisi, dopodiché ti riprendi. è frequente però, o almeno a me è capitato spesso, che queste allucinazioni siano terribilmente minacciose, a volte armate di qualcosa, e tu "sai" che vogliono farti del male. alla meglio ti senti osservato, fissato.
brutta esperienza.


----------

